# a little confused about the EMT psychomotor exam...



## matthew (Feb 28, 2013)

hey all, I am on the NREMT site trying to fill out my application to take my EMT-basic test. it says one of the things i need to do is to take and pass the EMT psychomotor exam before i can apply to take the EMT basic exam. however, when i searched for a place that does it near me 1. "EMT intermediate" is the closest thing to basic out of the options given and 2. when i clicked on it, the site told me there were no testing sites in the state (i live in Rhode Island)... and advice?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 28, 2013)

Call the NREMT and speak to one of their certification specialists. They should be able to help you resolve your testing issues. They definitely helped me!


----------



## medicdan (Feb 28, 2013)

matthew said:


> hey all, I am on the NREMT site trying to fill out my application to take my EMT-basic test. it says one of the things i need to do is to take and pass the EMT psychomotor exam before i can apply to take the EMT basic exam. however, when i searched for a place that does it near me 1. "EMT intermediate" is the closest thing to basic out of the options given and 2. when i clicked on it, the site told me there were no testing sites in the state (i live in Rhode Island)... and advice?



The psychomotor exam is the practical exam you likely took at the end of your EMT class. Once you apply for NR, your instructor is invited to log on and verify your course completion and passing of a psychomotor exam. Once that is complete, you are issued an Authorization to Test and free to schedule your CBT, or written exam.


----------



## matthew (Mar 1, 2013)

Sweet. Thank you.


----------



## mcdili (Mar 20, 2013)

*practical AEMT fluid bolus medication skill station*

I was looking at the skill sheets, I believe there are just 2 Intravenous bolus medications,that an aemt can push, D50 and Naloxone. Did I miss anything else?  It this the only skill station that medications are involved at the national registry exam?


----------



## Milla3P (Mar 20, 2013)

Your NREMT skills is part of your class in RI. Get on your instructor to click you over.


----------



## matthew (Mar 22, 2013)

*NREMT national registration test.*

hey all, for those who have been fallowing this my teacher finally clicked me through to test on the 19th. however, I have another question. it might be a stupid question but id rather look like a fool then be misinformed. when i youtube "NREMT national registry test" it shows me videos of people doing practicals with a dummy and a teacher giving them scenarios. However, i was told that the test is me in front of a computer filling out multiple choice questions... which is right?


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 22, 2013)

matthew said:


> hey all, for those who have been fallowing this my teacher finally clicked me through to test on the 19th. however, I have another question. it might be a stupid question but id rather look like a fool then be misinformed. when i youtube "NREMT national registry test" it shows me videos of people doing practicals with a dummy and a teacher giving them scenarios. However, i was told that the test is me in front of a computer filling out multiple choice questions... which is right?



There is a computer based test and a practical/ skills test. At the EMT level the skills portion is done through class.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 22, 2013)

As stated above there are 2 different tests. There is a skills test and a written test (computer based). 

Generally your skills test will be preformed during your EMT class if your EMT program is certified by NREMT to test. If its not then you will have to go to an approved testing facility (found on the NREMT website). 

Once you pass the skills test you are then able to pay and take the written test (computer test). The written test is generally composed of 60-120 questions. No 2 tests are the same. The NREMT has a question bank of many questions to pull from. The test will stop automatically without warning. You can stop at 60 questions and pass or you can fail at 60 questions. If you stop at 120 questions you can also pass or you can fail.


----------



## Milla3P (Mar 22, 2013)

You should be able to follow a link from the NREMT site to the Pearson Vue website where they will have you pay for the upcoming test. Once your payment is approved (which is quick) then you will have an option to schedule your test. Sometimes you'll have to wait a couple of weeks for an open time, sometimes there is an open time the same week. 

I'd recommend you search for times in both Warwick and Norwich. If Warwick is full up for a while, you might have a better chance over at Norwich. It will be like an extra 25-30 minute drive for you. Warwick will only be like 20inutes.


----------

